

The man behind FAKEGRIMLOCK - cgshaw
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/03/31/breakfast-of-champions-meet-the-man-known-as-fakegrimlock/

======
sethbannon
Can someone explain the downvoting of FAKEGRIMLOCK's comments? I find them
insightful, substantive, and hilarious, but is some HN norm being stepped on?

~~~
danielharan
This is very puzzling. Also - why isn't this front page yet?

~~~
sethbannon
It was frontpage and trending up. It must be getting flagged quite a bit. Very
curious.

~~~
cgshaw
And now that you pointed it out, the trend has reversed... what in the world
is going on here?

EDIT - I'd also like to point out that the headline changed. Is that a typical
practice on HN? I don't think my original headline was anything inflammatory
or off-point.

------
cgshaw
I really appreciated the candidness on getting out of the midwest. I love
home. Born and raised near Kansas City, Missouri and went to school at
Missouri and Iowa.

But the resources and mindset aren't there yet to build a consumer-web
startup. Zaarly is the best example and yet a large chunk of its team is on
the coasts. Hard to tell the truth when you're a "nobody" as FAKEGRIMLOCK
mentioned. But at the mythical FAKEGRIMLOCK is become easier to say what's on
your mind.

------
Pent
FAKEGRIMLOCK seems very relevant to this site as he created a brand out of
nothing and I find most of his short comments insightful. So the interview is
a nice read on his tactics even if it's a bit shallow. I just hope we don't
have tons of clones of his persona. It works only once or twice.

------
ckurdziel
It's really a shame that FG's comments were downvoted here... Can anyone shed
some light on what happened?

------
wmougayar
@fakegrimlock is as genuine as can be. His advice is golden and right on. Just
accept him and his persona as they are.

------
murdockian
he' s a brand in himself. Expect to get Fake Grimlock action figures in stores
in 5-10 years

~~~
danielharan
Anyone with the 3D skills to draw one? I'd print one out in a Makerbot :)

------
henryaym
<http://projectgoats.com> enough said.

------
FrancescoRizzi
You have plenty of (silent and not-so-silent) supporters. Keep up the
AWESOMESAUCE!

~~~
FrancescoRizzi
Well.. I'll bite.. care to explain the downvote on my comment, dear
<comments.current.parent.downvotes[0].author> ? Thanks

------
nmelo
All of the above?

------
FAKEGRIMLOCK
ME, GRIMLOCK, ANSWER QUESTIONS IF ASK HERE OR ON ARTICLE. UNLESS QUESTIONS
STUPID OR BORING.

~~~
jakmas
I understand the feelings toward the midwest, but you also made a reference
that its not like the "coast" do you think there are other areas that are well
suited for startups, such as boston, NYC, or Atlanta?

~~~
danielharan
FG apparently can't post here anymore. Try Twitter?

~~~
dlf
Why can't FG reply here?

~~~
danielharan
GOOD QUESTION

------
vruzz
the question answers itself: all of the above.

------
jakmas
Article of total awesomeness. Several great take-aways. Well done super dino
robot.

